# Dragon Age RPG (recruiting)



## fireinthedust (Jan 18, 2010)

Checking the interest in a Dragon Age RPG game from this company/forum and this preview material, but I'm going to do it HERE ON ENWORLD.

I don't know how many folks have the RPG pdf, but if you do: you're in luck!  If not, and you want to play, I genuinely didn't know it would be as good as it turned out to be.


The setting is gritty fantasy.  You play a human, an elf or a dwarf.  Magic is present, but risky: demons can possess mages, while witch-hunting knights hunt any mages not in the Mage Circle (and even then...).

check it out, tell me if you like it.  Very simple rules.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh man... this almost tempts me to go look at it, loved Dragon Age... but I can't download anything, so no PDF for me.  Good luck with it though, man.  I would hopped on here despite being in 17 other games.  >.>


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 19, 2010)

it's actually a good system.  I say this after having read the pdf and mused about the rules even before I bought it.  I like it a lot.  It's simple, and is made to let people get their game on fast.


The game will start in a small town near an out-of-the-way Fortress Monastery of the Chantry.  The fortress is set to guard against the apostates in the nearby dark forest, and the knights send out daily patrols to this end.  The town has been there longer than the fortress, however, and all is not what it seems.


Player Characters will be from outside the Town, for whatever reasons tie them all together.  

Follow the usual creation rules, rolling your 8 stats through Invisiblecastle.com, in order, one swap, link to this page; the only change is you roll 5 times, picking the best of the stat sets.   If the end result is still not satisfactory, I'll give some points to boost as you choose.  I'm tempted to let the party roll, then let everyone use the same set of stats allotted to choice (so it's either 5 each, or everyone shares).
      Level 1.  Any race, class and background is fine, though you need to be aware of the consequences of your choices... 


Also: I don't promise a gritty, depressing game.  It won't be goofy magic, and it won't be from the videogame in the setting (which I haven't played).  This is pure boxed set, and research on the wikia.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 19, 2010)

Whoa, whoa people: slow down!  I know I'm amazing as a DM, but you're all just going to have to wait your turn for this puppy.  

And I'm afraid, everyone, that I'll only be taking the best submissions be they written well or accompanied by baked goods, chocolates or bossoms (one bosom per character only, though).  

Amazing interest here, folks.  I had no idea so many people were more aware than I was that the game hadn't technically come out yet (beyond the PDF that I downloaded free with the pre-order... which explains why it's a pre-order).

Simmer down, I say!   Okay, fine: you, there, pipe up with your character concept!


----------



## Rathan (Jan 19, 2010)

sounds cool Fire... can you personal message me possibly with the pdf info so I can dl it and take a look at it?... perhaps it's something I will buy in the near future....


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 20, 2010)

I couldn't find any torrents for it, and I'm computer inept.  In fact, I actually have a gnome who takes dictation for me typing this exact forum post.

I like it a lot.  It's only 17 for the pdf, and 30 for the hardcopy with the pdf also.  I got the preorder, and I'm excited about it.  It's very rules-lite.  Even though I'm stingy, I know I'll likely check out the other boxed sets (or make up my own higher-level rules, I dunno).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2010)

I got the pdfs and would be interested. 

(BTW, downloading without paying is...)


----------



## Theroc (Jan 20, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> I got the pdfs and would be interested.
> 
> (BTW, downloading without paying is...)




For my part, I had assume there was some sort of trial playtest PDF to get a gist from.  I had no intent to download the full version without paying(though, I also don't expect myself to purchase either having no funds, but poking with a trial may convince me to scrounge some cash for it, if there'd be enough games on Enworld for it(If it was simple enough I may even try DMing it.)

But I can't download without checking with my father(who owns my network), and if there is no free playtest-type of trial rules to get a taste of the rules, I would not be asking about downloads.  Good luck with the game fire, I may poke around and see if the PbP has the same feel as the computer game (though whether it does or not wouldn't have any direct bearing on the quality, just how close it was to the feel I slowly got addicted to.)


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 20, 2010)

Walking Dad:  agreed; I paid for it, let others do the same!  Also: good to have you on board!


I'm going to change some of the setting to fit my needs, mind you.  I'm working off what's in the book, as I haven't played the computer game.  I'm also thinking it'd be a great system for more historical characters.

I want all players to read the section on Ferelden society and history.  If you're a Noble, understand what it means to be one in this setting.  If you're a commoner, get what that means also.  

Why you adventure:

Nobles:  your job is to make war.  You convince freeholders to let you protect them, and this is done by earning honor in battle, or other prestige.

Commoners:  You want to earn prestige to earn a noble title, perhaps.  Or you have a personal reason.  Whatever, but anyone with enough skill can be deemed a "noble", or get enough respect to fulfill whatever other goals you may have.

Mages:  the very real risk of possession by demons means that the common folk fear even the most benevolent of mages.  Circle Mages are watched by the Chantry, but accepted.  Apostate mages are actively hunted.  Adventuring allows mages some level of respectability.  


[sblock=Dwarves]  while there is a kingdom left undestroyed, Dwarven PCs (called surface dwarves) are descended from those who escaped having their kingdoms destroyed by the Blight (ie: orc-like Darkspawn and dragons who claimed their homes.  Think Moria or Lonely Mountain).  So it's not just that they left and were dishonoured, like in the game; they are, compared to deep dwarves.  However, this is why: having been forced out of their stone homes they lost honor in the sight of their paragons/great ancestors.  Dwarves hate Darkspawn from before their exile, and this makes it worse.  If they could find and reclaim a kingdom, that would let them reclaim honor.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Elves] The elves are a broken people.  Wild Elves are those who escaped to the forest and keep to their old ways in small bands.  They hunt Darkspawn, but also non-wild elves entering their domains.  I don't really want anyone to play a Wild elf from this region.

City Elves: fit the same role as half-elves would (those come out as humans, btw).  They're a lower class of slaves and forced labour, as they were taken in by the humans who destroyed their nation.  As such, those in cities live in (protective) ghettos, while those outside of them travel in Gypsy-style caravans.  
     City elves adventure because it's the only way they can lead a respected life.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 21, 2010)

@Theroc: I didn't want to say that you would do anything illegal. There is some preview material on the homepage, but no playtest.

Dragon Age RPG: Dark Fantasy Roleplaying


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 21, 2010)

@fireinthedust: I never played the computer game, either 


3d6=17, 3d6=8, 3d6=7, 3d6=6, 3d6=12, 3d6=8, 3d6=9, 3d6=11

That is:
Communication: 3
Constitution: 0
Cunning: 0
Dexterity: 0
Magic: 2
Perception: 0
Strength: 1
Willpower: 1

Will change cunning and communication.

Elf Circle Mage

Benefit (2d6=7, 2d6=6)
+1 Cunning, Focus: Perception (Seeing)

[sblock=Final

Elden, Elf Circle Mage

Abilities

Communication: 0
Constitution: 2
Cunning: 3
Dexterity: 1
Magic: 4
Perception: 0
Strength: 0
Willpower: 2


Ability Focuses: Cunning (Arcane Lore), Perception (Seeing)

Speak and read: Trade Tongue, Ancient Tevene

Primary Abilities:
Cunning, Magic, and Willpower.

Secondary Abilities:
Communication, Constitution, Dexterity, Perception, and Strength.

Starting Health:
20 + Constitution + 1d6 = 25
Health (1d6=3)

Weapon Groups:
Brawling and Staves.

Talent: Lore

Powers:
Arcane Lance, Magic Training, Mana Points (18)
Mana (1d6=4)

Spells:
Arcane Bolt, Heal, Rock Armor

Equipment:
Traveler’s garb, backpack, waterskin, staff, wand

Silver Pieces: 59
Silver Pieces (3d6=9)

Defense: 11

Speed: 13

more...
[/sblock]


----------



## arcanaman (Jan 21, 2010)

ok since we already have a circle mage although admittedly it would have been  fun to play a healer slowly going mad after her harrowing 

I will play a warrior a templar in training who more than likely be attached to our circle mage in some fashion  obviously  I don't have the hard copy and my debit card only works at an atm so I can't preorder  it 

um can anyone explain to me how I would create my character?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 21, 2010)

Take a look at Walking Dad's sheet.  Roll 3d6 for each of the stats, in order.  You can swap one stat.  If you hate that whole set, dump it and roll again.  Max times 5.  Or we can have everyone in the group roll *once* and everyone chooses one set of numbers we all use.  (this is the controversial part of the game, not having point buy; random apparently means fun, or something).

if a stat block doesn't add up to +10 total, we can ditch it and go for another one.


Then pick a background.  Oddly, they don't have a Templar background *yet*, but it's not a big issue.  
      I'm working under the assumption that Templars think they're doing the right thing, hunting darkspawn that are (let's face it) a legitimate threat; there are badguy Templars for sure, though, but that doesn't mean all of them.  You roll 2d6 twice and tell me the numbers you get; we can work off another background until/unless we need to update.

Pick three weapon types (heavy blades, light blades, bludgeons, axes, archery, spears, staves), and you know them.
Choose two weapon types: two handed, single weapon, weapon & shield, dual-wield, throwing weapon, archery. These two are your "talents" that you're a "novice" in, and you get a special thing with each of them.
You get armor training Novice rank.  

Then you buy equipment: armor, weapons, and anything unique you want.  There's a kit of standard gear everyone gets, and I believe you get leather armor free and three weapons.

And that's about it.  

Every level you get a stat increase (either your class stats or your off-class stats) and an ability focus or a Talent, which are like a skill or a feat (respectively).  Otherwise, you pretty much use your stats for *everything* but can ability-focus on particular actions: if you like Swordfighting, you get the Ability Focus Heavy Blades for Strength.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 21, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> @Theroc: I didn't want to say that you would do anything illegal. There is some preview material on the homepage, but no playtest.
> 
> Dragon Age RPG: Dark Fantasy Roleplaying





I did look at the website, but cannot figure out what exactly I am looking for on the page to see, and whether or not the preview would be sufficient for me to attempt to participate in this game.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 21, 2010)

Theroc: you could grab one of the sample characters.  Really you need the ability scores and to know what their class and equipment are.  If they have skill specialization (like a rogue who specializes in Dextery (stealth) vs. one who takes Dexterity (Archery)), that's also handy, but you can *do* anything anyone else can except cast spells, even if you don't have that specialization.  
      If you get the actual book, we can make a new one or fix up the current one.  It's supposed to ship this month.


What do you folks think of the random rolling?  I don't have a problem if we decide to go point buy.  I'm doing some characters for my own benefit, some builds.  It's fun; I've got a Gandalf build under works, and I'm thinking about the guy from Assassin's Creed as a Rogue.  There isn't BAB to worry about, it's how focused your character is via Talents and ability focuses that matter.  You could have a sword-wielding, plate mail-mage if you wanted, y'know?

That said, if you've got an idea for a character and it doesn't happen with Random Rolling, it sucks for everyone if we're unhappy.


Okay, let's get this game going.  When I have... let's say minimum 3 maximum 5 or 6, we'll start.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> ...
> 
> if a stat block doesn't add up to +10 total, we can ditch it and go for another one.
> 
> ...



Ok, let's try again.

Abilities (2nd roll) (3d6=7, 3d6=13, 3d6=14, 3d6=11, 3d6=15, 3d6=7, 3d6=12, 3d6=7)

That is:
Communication: 0
Constitution: 2
Cunning: 2
Dexterity: 1
Magic: 3
Perception: 0
Strength: 2
Willpower: 0

Much better (at least adds up to 10)

Changing Strength and Willpower.

I make the changes to my above final post-


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 22, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Much better (at least adds up to 10)
> 
> Changing Strength and Willpower.
> 
> I make the changes to my above final post-





Hmm... hey, what do *you* think of the stats?  We can try out these ones on random and go from there, if you're alright with them.  If not, we can pick more fun numbers later (if there are such things).

We need at least one, maybe two more characters for this to work.  A rogue and a warrior would be nice.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 22, 2010)

From what I can tell, I have the class information on the rogue, and that's about it, besides the fact that you all have given me the names of all the statistics.

Is there anything else I'd need to know to play?


----------



## Raithane (Jan 22, 2010)

*I will be the fighter*

Let me get home this weekend and I will roll up a character. I have the PDF and should not have a problem creating a character for this campaign. I also play the computer game so I know some of the rich detail to characters and setting Bioware has done.

Raithane


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 25, 2010)

boop!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2010)

Theroc said:


> From what I can tell, I have the class information on the rogue, and that's about it, besides the fact that you all have given me the names of all the statistics.
> 
> Is there anything else I'd need to know to play?




Just roll 3d6 8 times and I will post your stats. Then you can switch two of them. I can also do the math for defense HP and speed.

For a backround/race, just describe what you want to play and we will help (elf and dwarf, civilised border, barbarian).


----------



## Theroc (Jan 25, 2010)

Without being sure of the exact environs, it'd probably be a 'liberated' city elf, having become and adventurer through some means, and I was thinking rogue, since that class is in the preview(and it's what I played in the console game Bioware made)

I'm a bit swamped at the moment, so I may not be supersuper fast.  I hope that won't be a huge problem.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 26, 2010)

awesome offer, walkingdad.  However, we'll need at least one more player before I'm going to run a game.  I'll help anyone making a character, also, but I want a group for this.


----------



## Raithane (Jan 26, 2010)

*Character*

Name: Rylan
Class: Warrior
Background: Freeman
Stats:
Communication: 1 roll 11
Constitution: 0 roll 6
Cunning: 1 roll 9 
Dexterity: 3 roll 15
Magic: 2 roll 13
Perception: 3 roll 15
Strength: 3 roll 15
Willpower: 0 roll 7

Benefit rolls: 5 Focus: Comm (animal handling), 8 +1 willpower
Freeman bonus: +1 Con  (pick)Willpower(courage)

Final stats with mods and 1 switch, Magic and Con

Comm: 1
Con: 3
Cunning: 1
Dex: 3
Magic: 0
Percept: 3
Str: 3
Willp: 1

Weap Groups: Brawling, Hvy Blades, Axes, Spears
Talents: weapon&shield, 2 hander style

Raithane


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 28, 2010)

so do we have that last character?  I can start posting in "playing the game" when we have (I guess) three people.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 7, 2010)

Walking Dad and Raithane:  I don't mind continuing if you two would like to.  As an alternative, there's Living Star Wars: Welcome to Haon.  I'm the GM, and I could use two more players, if you'd like.  

What's good for you two?

Also: anyone else who wants to play, let me know here or join us there.


----------



## Raithane (Feb 9, 2010)

*lets do Dragon Age*

I would prefer this as I am not sure what you would be using for Star Wars
I will talk to  a friend to see if he would jump in to DA

Al aka raithane


----------



## Raithane (Feb 9, 2010)

*another player*

I was able to contact another friend to play Dragon Age, he will respond to this thread tonight

Raithane


----------



## the.real.wulfgar (Feb 9, 2010)

*I'd like to play some DA*

Hey all,

Raithane said you're looking for another PBEM player, so I registered and here I am.

My PBEM experience is pretty light, but I've been playing RPGs for 30 years now.

I can usually get up to speed pretty quickly on new systems, though Raithane and I have played DA in RL before.

So, what class or skills do you still need filled to round out the party?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2010)

My character is an Elf Circle Mage. I also would prefer DA, if we have three players, now.


----------

